# Longy Sunday 3rd



## MattsAdventure (Nov 24, 2007)

Anyone up for a little king action early sunday morning??


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm keen.


----------



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

Yep - I'll be in.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Gordon (Oct 14, 2007)

weather looks tops, count me in.


----------



## MattsAdventure (Nov 24, 2007)

nice i'm keen to get in just b4 sunrise try to tempt a snapper early then get into kings at sunrise??

Matty


----------



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

Just been down for a look - picture perfect.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Johnny and I are in.

David


----------



## MattsAdventure (Nov 24, 2007)

NICE!!


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm in now, see you all there in the early morning.


----------



## MattsAdventure (Nov 24, 2007)

How did longy go today?? no report does anyone know?


----------

